# Normal FF udder?



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm curious if this is normal udder development or if she might just be too fat and not pregnant at all.

It's like loose skin, no milk coming in, but the skin is so loose it makes a skin roll between her legs. Pregnant or just fat?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did you send in blood for pregnancy test? 
When would she be due?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Is she far enough along you could bump her to feel the kids?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I haven't sent in blood yet, I'm waiting another couple of weeks so that I will know for sure it is long enough to be positive if they're bred. Earliest possible due date is mid July. I had posted a picture that looked like udder development and everyone confirmed she was developing an udder, so I sold the buckling. Now I'm worried that she's just fat. Lol. There's definitely a handful under there but it just feels like a handful of skin, not sure if I could feel anything if I bumped her but I'll try!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

This is one of the udder pictures from April.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Just tried to bump her, I may be doing it wrong but I don't feel anything.

Another pooch pic from April for comparison... I don't feel like it has changed much.  ???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she isn't due till July, you aren't going to feel anything with bumping her. I'd just do the blood test and go from there.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess it's possible she had a very small precocious udder when we all said she was certainly prego


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, get a preg test.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She may, or may not be pregnant. It's difficult to tell, at least for me. Let us know the results when you send in the blood test


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, just ordered the red top blood tubes and will be attempting to draw blood for the first time when they come in!! I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

She looks SO. FAT. to me... If she's not pregnant I'm going to be really surprised.

Where do you all send in your blood samples? I'm going to do a pregnancy test and CAE test on both her and her sister. I was going to use ubrl unless someone knows of a cheaper option!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm not sure about if she's prego or not, but she certainly is adorable!! I love her face!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

For both tests I use BioTracking


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a friend who does Bio Tracking, that's where I'm going to do mine.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry I have nothing to add but I just had to say that she is a cutie and looks super healthy to me


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww thanks. She's kind of my favorite, she loves me and only me, and watches my eyes when I talk to her. I feel like there's a little human operating her brain sometimes!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Update:

I'm pretty sure she's bred, it *looks* like her udder is starting to fill. I'm still going to draw blood to send in, of course the tubes came in the mail completely shattered so I have to wait for the next order. Idk why they thought glass tubes would be fine just shoved into a manilla envelope....


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm going to send in for her sister too and if she's not bred she may be going up for sale... So fingers crossed she has some babies in there, too!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

looks bigger!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks promising!


----------

